# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  لون الشفاه يدل على وضعك الصحي ؟؟

## زهره التوليب

لون الشفاه يدل على وضعك الصحي ؟؟


: ا1-الشفاه الحمراء تمدد في ألاوعيه الدموية , ما يشير إلى ارتفاع في ضغط الدم.
( العلاج)
التخفيف من المنتجات الحيوانية والأطعمة المالحة.
2- الشفاه الشاحبة والمائلة إلى البياض :
خمول في الدورة الدموية يتسبب في ركود في الدم وفي مشكلات على مستوى الجهاز اللمفاوي , وفي الحساسية. (او انك ماكل بوزة بالفانيليا)
( العلاج) 
التخفيف من مشتقات الحليب والسكريات وتفادي المواد الاصطناعية المضافة إلى الأطعمة.

3-الشفاه التي تميل زواياها إلى الاصفرار:إجهاد في الكبد يتسبب في زيادة في إفراز عصارته .
( العلاج) 
التخفيف من الدهون والأطعمة المقلية والبيض.
4- الشفاه الداكنة أو المائلة إلى الزرقة:تراكم الحوامض الدهنية والأملاح حول الأمعاء والمعدة.
( العلاج) 
التخفيف من الدهون المشبعة والإكثار من تناول الخضار الورقية الخضراء.

5-انتفاخ في الشفة العليا:المعدة لا تقوم بوظيفتها بفعال
( العلاج)
عدم الإكثار من تناول نوع واحد من الأطعمة فالمعدة تفضل التنوع المتوازن.

6-انتفاخ في الشفة السفلى: 
الأمعاء الغليظة مترهلة ومحتقنة.
(العلاج)
الإكثار من تناول الألياف الغذائية والتخفيف من الحلويات والدقيق الأبيض ومشتقات الحليب.


7) الشفة الجافة:نقص السوائل أو قلة ترطيب الشفاه
(العلاج)
شرب كم كاف من السوائل و ترطيب الشفاه بالكريمات المعروفة عند الجميع

----------


## غسان

_مشكورة زهرة ... بس دايما بلاحظ انه المدخنين لفترة طويلة بتكون شفتهم السفلى زرقاء ... وشواربه صفر_

----------


## عُبادة

يس ما عرفنا الشفاة للشخص السليم شو بكون لونها؟؟


الف شكر

----------


## khaled aljonidee

موضوع اجى بوقته

شكراً زهره

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

معلومة للاضافه :
نلاحظ أن المدخنين تكون شفاههم سوداء بسبب مادة النيكوتين وتراكمها على الشفاه واليدين..
لذلك يُنصح دائماَجميع المدخنين بعدم الكذب على الأطباء في كمية تدخينهم لأنه فقط بالنظر إلى شفاههم بسهولة تعرف كمية السيجار الذي يتناولونه


الله يعافينا و إياكم من الأمراض بأنواعها و الله يبعد كل مدخن عن كل ضرر يتعرض له و يختار له الخير في دنياه يااارب


مشكورة زهرة :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_معلومة للاضافه :
نلاحظ أن المدخنين تكون شفاههم سوداء بسبب مادة النيكوتين وتراكمها على الشفاه واليدين..
لذلك يُنصح دائماَجميع المدخنين بعدم الكذب على الأطباء في كمية تدخينهم لأنه فقط بالنظر إلى شفاههم بسهولة تعرف كمية السيجار الذي يتناولونه 

الله يعافينا و إياكم من الأمراض بأنواعها و الله يبعد كل مدخن عن كل ضرر يتعرض له و يختار له الخير في دنياه يااارب 

مشكورة زهرة_
 :Icon31: 


 كان من المفروض تدرسي طب :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مش هندسه :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
> _معلومة للاضافه :
> نلاحظ أن المدخنين تكون شفاههم سوداء بسبب مادة النيكوتين وتراكمها على الشفاه واليدين..
> لذلك يُنصح دائماَجميع المدخنين بعدم الكذب على الأطباء في كمية تدخينهم لأنه فقط بالنظر إلى شفاههم بسهولة تعرف كمية السيجار الذي يتناولونه 
> 
> الله يعافينا و إياكم من الأمراض بأنواعها و الله يبعد كل مدخن عن كل ضرر يتعرض له و يختار له الخير في دنياه يااارب 
> 
> مشكورة زهرة_
> ...






بسمهوها ثقافه  المجلات الطبية معبيات البلد بس بدها من يقرائها  :Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة maha  
_بسمهوها ثقافه المجلات الطبية معبيات البلد بس بدها من يقرائها_ 


 و انتِ قلتيها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

بدها مين يقرائها :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Paradise

شكرا زهرة الله يبعدنا عن الامراض ومسبباتها

----------


## Paradise

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS  
_يس ما عرفنا الشفاة للشخص السليم شو بكون لونها؟؟


الف شكر
_


 اتوقع ان الشفاه السليمة هي ذات اللون الوردي المشرق

----------


## زهره التوليب

الشفاه السليمه..بتكون ورديه لكن بتختلف من شخص لاخر حسب لون بشرته..
شكرا جميعا عالمرور

----------

